
Freedom of Speech and the Fallacy of Demanding to Be Heard - fluffernutter
https://areomagazine.com/2018/04/07/freedom-of-speech-and-the-fallacy-of-demanding-to-be-heard/
======
amadeuspagel
Of course, to believe in freedom of speech doesn't require you to engage with
or listen to anyone. But it seems very coherent to me that, for example,
Chomsky, defends freedom of speech and engages with random people emailing
him, while SJWs oppose freedom of speech and tell everyone who tries to engage
with them that it's not their job to educate them. But I can't put my finger
on what the common root here is.

